# Salt Fork - Crappie



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Anybody been catching any crappie? Will be heading down Wednesday for my annual early spring trip. 

From what I read, looks like water is high and muddy. Any suggestions or advice to catch some slabs?


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Any reports or updates????

Heading down tomorrow........


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Water is supposed to be muddy. Read the saltfork thread a few down on southeast page. That's probly the best your going to get. I'd give more info if I had it


----------



## alaskanguide80 (Apr 19, 2011)

Any one know the water temperature


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I don't hear any good reports from all the guys I know. It sounds like real spotty on the bite but it's got to get good real soon.
Right ?


----------



## alaskanguide80 (Apr 19, 2011)

Crappie are biting caught close to 40 saturday


----------



## mike miller (Apr 15, 2015)

Sorry didn't post this earlier...On Sunday 5/3, my wife and I caught 22 crappie, 4 sunfish, 2 (looked like) perch and 2 small bass...threw most back because they were too small, however, we did take 9 home to eat. My wife caught the largest crappie 12.5 inches, she was hoping it would measure 13 to get her pin!
We were just fishing from shore in a cove near RT22 using mostly minnows, some worm too... New to posting hope this helps


----------



## OhioUniv_Fisherman (Aug 30, 2010)

Was catching Crappie and Saugeye like its my job at the spillway. Water should still be running. Was on Tuesday (5-5). One was 14" which is my personal best. All Saugeye I caught were fish ohio, longest being 25". That is the 6th fish Ohio Saugeye i've caught there. Using a shinny rattle trap, let it hit the bottom and reel very slow, parallel with the bottom. I've fished here for almost 8 years so I know the snags by heart but every once in awhile i'll get one so bring a couple traps. Crappie were on a minnow with a pink jig head, believe 1/8 of an ounce, running it a little faster then the trap. Good Luck!


----------



## Marc_Grattan (Nov 19, 2005)

What type of shape is the lake in?


----------



## mike miller (Apr 15, 2015)

water level was a little high back in the cove, the old roadbed was mostly covered...water was stained.


----------



## slabslammer (Feb 19, 2012)

Thinking about heading down there tomorrow. Havent fished the lake in a long time. Probably launching off of old 21. Any saugeye over that way?


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

Caught lots of small crappies, some blue gill a few bass. We caught the crappie on pretty much everything we tried. Small rubber tubes, minnows, spinners, some flies my son made over the winter. They are stacked up in the rocks.


----------

